# Scripting using Autoit



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well at my work, we are trying to get all of the installs for the machines and workstations down were all they have to do is run the script and it installs the software and all extras at once with no errors so i have been studying hard on this autoit software and got some scripts down for our installs, The first one attached to the post checks your windows version for x86 or X64 and then runs command prompt with pretty writings then closes. If anyone else uses this or has alot of experinece, please share and we can get a bunch of good scripts that can be used in larger ones. i will post some of what i have written as well.


```
MsgBox(1,"Windows Type",@OSArch)

If @ProcessorArch = "X64" Then; or @OSArch depends on AutoIt version
    Run("CMD")
	Send("HELLO WELCOME TO DOS PROMPT THIS IS X64 BIT WINDOWS")
	Sleep(2000)
	Send("{ENTER}")
	Send("Exit")
	Send("{ENTER}")
EndIf

If @ProcessorArch = "X86" Then; or @OSArch depends on AutoIt version
    Run("CMD")
	Send("HELLO WELCOME TO DOS PROMPT THIS IS X86 BIT WINDOWS")
	Sleep(2000)
	Send("{ENTER}")
	Send("Exit")
	Send("{ENTER}")
EndIf
```

AutoIT Website


----------

